# Kenwood kdc 5024



## stephenbigg (Jan 29, 2010)

kENWOOD KDC 5024SERIAL NUMBER KE0***********

I was given this radio from a friend as someone stole mine overnight from my car. The only problem is the radio is locked and she no longer has the code. I have tried Kenwood and various internet sites that ask for receipts in order to unlock. I dont have receipts for this.

Can anyone help as i dont really wanna fork out for a brand new radio . Maybe someone can reccommend a website or someone i can contact to obtain the code.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

It seems you did not read the sticky at the top of thread listings in this part of the forums.

No help can be given here for lost codes and this thread is closed.


----------

